# The Official Chris Bosh Thread



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

I'm starting to get very excited about selecting Bosh with the 4th pick. Despite being a stickman I'm confident that he will quickly adapt to the the NBA game and will make a positive contribution and get good time.

We will be pushing HARD for the playoffs all season long and that probably means he will get little playing time until he shows he is ready in practice. However, not playing big minutes will allow him to concentrate on his biggest weakness, his mass. The raptors staff will be on a mission with Bosh from the moment he is drafted- I'd be bringing in "experts" to work with him from day one. Right now we're pretty optimistic that he can put on good weight but he may be destined to a more KG-like physique, we'll have to wait and see.

I think that having JYD will be instrumental in Bosh's development. I think he will allow for Bosh to play more minutes by manning the sf spot (increasing our defensive level at the same time).

I really hope Bosh gets playing time and develops quickly. He's a smart kid and he has all the tools. Anyone have any kind of word on his work ethic? In any case I think that the raptors is a good team for him, he should make fast friends and should be taken under the arm by VC and co. hopefully VC and Bosh can hit the gym together (although i guess they would have different goals), maybe the whole team can come together to work out.

Here is where you should come to post any thoughts, videos and pics, articles, questions, and arguments on Chris Bosh. 

what's his vert?

is he as fast as they say?

does he have (nba) 3 point consistency?

do you think he can put on big weight? 

he's a great passer?

is he smarter than stromile swift?


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

let's not forget the very real possibility that bosh turns out to be more valuable than carmelo. did we really need another sf ? carmelo has a very good work ethic, we have to hope that bosh's is on the same level.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

any idea what his armspan might be?


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

What's surprising about Bosh is his college 3 pt % is aroudn .468.


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>toiletscrubber</b>!
> What's surprising about Bosh is his college 3 pt % is aroudn .468.


That is amazing


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

It really is. Guys like Tayshaun Prince didn't even shoot 40% in the NCAA, and he was as good a 3-point shooter as you could find.

I think it's all agreed that he's gonna have to put on weight. But this guy's potential is SOOO MUCH that we can't pass on him. He is NOT a project, and he WILL contribute this season IMO. I think the coaches are going to give him minutes, but they will definately work him in, and I doubt he'll get the same kind of treatment as Michael Bradley and Chris Jefferies, but of course it all depends on the coach. I would give him around 15-20 minutes a game this season, but of course that depends on what he shows in practices. I would especially give him more playing time against the crappy teams like Washington & the LA Clippers, and against teams with weak front courts like Orlando.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

KG only weighs ten more pounds then him right??


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

most importantly is can he play defense at the nba level? there will be many players looking to go right at him. 

his awesome 3point % came shooting a good number of 3s, 22 of 46. he was also only the second freshman ever to lead the ACC in fg% (the first was a. jameison) at an astounding 56%.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

His defense I would think wouldn't be that good because of his weak frame and not being able to bump around the opponent and be agrressive


----------



## chrisbosh (May 23, 2003)

trade him for kwame brown !!!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> KG only weighs ten more pounds then him right??


KG is a small forward. Bosh needs to bulk up, and that doesn't mean he'll be any less agile or athletic than he already is. It just means he'll have to be ready to play in the post when the Raps need him to.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>chrisbosh</b>!
> trade him for kwame brown !!!


strange that a poster named chris bosh would suggest this. of course we'd trade for kwame if we could except i'm not sure we'd have the money to resign him in two years. 

straight up, the choice between kwame is really no choice at all. i think that kwame would have been dominating in college these past couple years and his body is going to be right up there with david robinson's in his prime pretty quick here.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Yeah, financially speaking, and strategically thinking, Bosh would be the better pick. Not only is his contract going to be two years longer, and it will also come off the books one year after AD's, but we will need to give up more for Brown too. Whatever that means, we can not afford to do so.


----------



## Jehuisthere (Jan 12, 2003)

straight from nbadraft.net

NBA Comparison: Tim Duncan/Kevin Garnett

Strengths: Great inside outside player. Few are blessed with his athletic prowess. Plays with a good amount of aggresiveness, but doesn't get out of control or lose his composure easily. Appears "Garnett-esque" because of his long frame and amazing fluidity. Runs the floor exceptionally well. Doesn't have the perimeter skills of Garnett, namely shooting, but appears to like playing in the post more so than Garnett and could end up filling out into more of a dominating post player. Has great ball handling skills and really can pass the ball. Has some developed post moves and an advanced offensive game for a 19 year old. Can even step out to three point land and hit a few long range shots. Understands the game well, doesn't make unnecessary moves, uses the drop step and jump hook effectively. Because of his long arms, timing, and explosiveness, he is an excellent shot blocker. The team even goes to him to bring the ball up the court at times as a point forward.

Weknesses: Still weak physically. Needs time to develop into his body. Must bulk up and add strength to handle the power of NBA players. Still has problems with consistency but that can be expected from a young player. Needs better stamina, mental toughness. He can lose focus towards the end of games.

-Aran Smith
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Strengths: Very quick off the floor and can really rise…6'11 lefty who may still be growing and can step out and hit deep ball…Quicker than most college big men, especially those his size…Solid handle for his size, that looks as if it will only get better…Good face up game and turn around jumper on the block…Soft touch on shot and hits high percentage of 3's…Takes good shots (almost to a fault) …Is comfortable with ball on the perimeter…Works hard for good position in the post and has good footwork down low…Can dribble with either hand…Gives big target for passer when posting up…Can block shots…Good at boxing out, solid rebounder, who should only get better as he adds weight/strength…Sound passer…Decent FT shooter…Active without the ball…Solid defender…Intelligent player and supposedly very coachable.

Weaknesses: Needs to add a lot (a whole lot) of strength to bang in the post in the NBA…Would like more moves in his post up game…Very poor at pick and roll, weak setting screens… Wonder whether smaller, quicker NBA players expose him on the perimeter…Gets pushed around rebounding and in getting position in the post. needs to improve hands catching passes…Lacks constant focus and intensity…Does not go after shots he could easily swat…Needs to improve mid range game…Has a lot of work to do before realizing his potential.

Notes: Member of the National Honor Society, the National Society of Black Engineers and the Dallas Association of Minority Engineers ... McDonald's All-American… Long and lanky… Very athletic…thin, but has frame to add more weight…Look and to still be getting accustomed /growing into his body…Young and very immature physically, turns 19 this March...Decent player now, but looks to have 25 and 10 potential…Nowhere near fully developed. 

-Benjamin Egger

if you look at the notes, it says he has the fram to add more weight which is crucial imo, and also he seems like a smart guy....


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> KG only weighs ten more pounds then him right??


KG is RIPPED though and i think weight difference was more than that.



> KG is a small forward.


but KG has logged a good deal of his NBA minutes at the PF position despite his slender frame. 

as for bosh's agility and athleticism, i hope he can continue to IMPROVE both even as he gains muscle mass. i have the feeling that he might have some trouble gaining weight in his first couple of years; i hope i'm wrong.


----------



## Jehuisthere (Jan 12, 2003)

since Bosh appears to be quite smart, being in all those engineer societies and all, he should be able to learn the Raptors system quickly meaning he probably won't look like a lost rookie meaning more minutes perhaps and therefore increased development.....


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jehuisthere</b>!
> since Bosh appears to be quite smart, being in all those engineer societies and all, he should be able to learn the Raptors system quickly meaning he probably won't look like a lost rookie meaning more minutes perhaps and therefore increased development.....


would a person's educational background have any effect on the basketball court? i don't think just because he has taken a few hard classes does that mean he can learn faster.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>murdarous</b>!
> 
> 
> would a person's educational background have any effect on the basketball court? i don't think just because he has taken a few hard classes does that mean he can learn faster.


it's still a good sign. students of the game with good intelligence should be more likely to succeed, given the right skills, athleticism, and work ethic. it's a step in the right direction as far as i'm concerned. learning the game isn't all just game experience, there is plently of homework that can be done. i love the guy, but stro swift is as dumb as a post. he's had to wait and work his way onto the court despite all of his physical advantages. let's hope bosh can learn our new coaches system in a matter of days, rather than years. the same goes for the rest of our players.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

actually, now that i think about it. bosh has an advantage over some rookies in that the other players at his position will be learning the system just like him. they migth have a better feel for the pro game and have nba game experience but if he jumps on the system and buys into it he could wind up with playing time before we know it. also, it's quite likely that the system will take bosh and his strengths and weaknesses into account. the same goes for vince of course. our offense needs to be molded around vince but bosh must also be kept in mind.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

most freaklike players like bosh (skinny athletes) come in with all the potential but without the necessary skills. we all know that bosh is incredibly skilled, so can he overcome his weight problem and be effective regardless. garnett's skill made up for his twig-like figure as a rookie; why can't bosh do the same? it sounds like bosh has more skill than keon has ever had; can bosh be the better player of the two next season?


----------



## Vince Carter (Jan 9, 2003)

I really hope that Glen Grundwald picks Chris Bosh because he's the best player at that postion this year, and he will help the Raptors greatly, I am really sure he can put on some weight but he’s not that much smaller then Kevin Garnett so I am not really worried about is size. I believe this guy in a couple of years can do like KG is doing several years now bringing them to the Playoffs, and now he will have Vince Carter in is back up that can score 27 ppg. So I really want this kid.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> i love the guy, but stro swift is as dumb as a post.


My friend and former colleague from work Introduced me to Stromile around this time last year. I have had 2 conversations with the guy, and all I can tell you is that he is a class act. He has a great appreciation for the history of the game, and his conversation skills are top notch. I don't think you should make claims like this when you don't even know him.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RollWithEm</b>!
> 
> My friend and former colleague from work Introduced me to Stromile around this time last year. I have had 2 conversations with the guy, and all I can tell you is that he is a class act. He has a great appreciation for the history of the game, and his conversation skills are top notch. I don't think you should make claims like this when you don't even know him.


i suppose you're right. i'm glad to hear he's not as stupid as i thought (as i trust your judgement). he just looked lost on the court (and many young players do). also, i saw an extensive interview where he comes across a little slow (to say the least)...kinda like gerald wallace. stro is actually one of my favourite players, i've just been waiting for him to earn his playing time for the last 3 years.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> 
> 
> i suppose you're right. i'm glad to hear he's not as stupid as i thought (as i trust your judgement). he just looked lost on the court (and many young players do). also, i saw an extensive interview where he comes across a little slow (to say the least)...kinda like gerald wallace. stro is actually one of my favourite players, i've just been waiting for him to earn his playing time for the last 3 years.


BTW, that's really cool that you got to meet him.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

i believe stro didn't have much playing time in the past because he didn't buy into the system. but when hubie came in and game stro alot of PT and then declined as time went by, i still think he's having trouble buying into the system.


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

I am always high on Swift, and I think this guy is about to break out!

Get back to topic, if Bosh becomes something like Swift, then you should consider getting Bosh at the fourth pick a STEAL. Swift in his prime is going to post better number than Kenyon Martin. He's maybe not as much as a team player or defensive stopper, but Swift has a more defined scoring ability.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

anyone have any photos they can post?


----------



## :TorontoRaptors: (May 25, 2003)

Here's one.


----------



## :TorontoRaptors: (May 25, 2003)

... and another...


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

This picture scares me a bit. His arms are thinner than Keon Clark's leg...


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>toiletscrubber</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yup, you can see how long he is though. has anyone heard anything about his armspan yet?


----------



## GuelphRaptorsFan (Apr 9, 2003)

> Needs to add a lot (a whole lot) of strength to bang in the post in the NBA


I think this is my big concern about Bosh. I think its reasonably evident that, assuming you can resign Rafer, the Raptors' biggest area of need is at power forward and center. But Bosh is 30, maybe 40 lbs away from playing power forward (for those of you about to mention Garnett, he's a small forward). A traditional PF is about 250 lbs. Based on how thin Bosh is now, I think 250 might even be a conservative estimate for him. To be a center, you'd need another 10-20 lbs. So can he be effective in the first year as a SF? Sure. Can he be effective in his first, or even second, year as a PF? I'm not optimistic.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GuelphRaptorsFan</b>!
> 
> 
> I think this is my big concern about Bosh. I think its reasonably evident that, assuming you can resign Rafer, the Raptors' biggest area of need is at power forward and center. But Bosh is 30, maybe 40 lbs away from playing power forward (for those of you about to mention Garnett, he's a small forward). A traditional PF is about 250 lbs. Based on how thin Bosh is now, I think 250 might even be a conservative estimate for him. To be a center, you'd need another 10-20 lbs. So can he be effective in the first year as a SF? Sure. Can he be effective in his first, or even second, year as a PF? I'm not optimistic.


as i've posted before, i believe that garnett has played the majority of his nba minutes at the pf position. KG's lateral quickness and overall defensive prowess have enabled him to be effective at pf. how is bosh's lateral quicks? i'm sure they're pretty good but i doubt they're on KG's level (when he came into the league). bosh's defensive game is supposedly underdeveloped (i assume because he has so much potential), especially compared to his offensive brilliance


there are some sfs that bosh might get matched up with but he'll see the majority of his minutes at PF. i just hope his development is quicker than bender's.


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>toiletscrubber</b>!
> What's surprising about Bosh is his college 3 pt % is aroudn .468.


Don't take this seriously...remember Laetnerr shot 57% from 3s his senior year I believe. Bosh's range extends to NBA 3 but he is not consistent from that distance. College 3 point line is far in from the NBA's. Bosh has great vertical...it should be around 33-35 I believe. Very athletic...his greatest asset is that he can SKY for boards. Bosh is all bones...anyone who has watched a college game would tell you that...and I mean bones....skinnier than Camby. His game is very conparable to Eddie Griffin now (he was compared to KG and Duncan too coming out of college). Future he could be the next Duncan or McDyess. He is not as versatile as KG but his athleticism is near there. He won't be ready to really contribute until mid his second year. Right now Bosh has no real position in the NBA...he will most likely play the 3 and alternate at the 4 when needed. He should be brought alone slowly or because of his physique he might be injury prone like Camby. Bosh should have stayed in school for 2 more years but $$$ can change someone's perception really fast. Bosh's potential is unlimited but Toronto fans better be patient or they might be disappointed very fast.


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

nicely said there, I like the comparison with Eddie Grffin. There are couple players that's been compare to KG recently, but none of them really turns out close to that. 

Miles, Moiso, and then Griffin.

But I think Bosh has the most compete game in this group.

Miles has no outside game, so is Moiso.

Griffin has little inside game, he shoots the 3 too often.

But Bosh has to get muscle up.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

*Doctor*

do you think he can put on significant weight? do you think he'll always be a slender player (like KG and camby). 

all of the skinny guys you've mentioned have had decent rookie seasons (griffin not as much but showed promise)...i just hope bosh can get off to a good start. 

is he a better leaper off one or two feet or is it pretty even? is he taller than an "NBA" 6'10? think he's taller than webber?


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: Doctor*



> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> do you think he can put on significant weight? do you think he'll always be a slender player (like KG and camby).
> 
> all of the skinny guys you've mentioned have had decent rookie seasons (griffin not as much but showed promise)...i just hope bosh can get off to a good start.
> ...


It is hard to get a read on Bosh's body. There is no question he can get stronger by conditioning but his body might never develop into a Karl Malone like physique. But with conditioning he could become very strong like what MJ has done. Honestly I had no idea that KG would continue to stay that skinny when he came into the league. Their appearance has a lot to do with metabolism. The Raptor doctors will give management their opinion if there is any concern. 

Bosh as contrary to what many believe does not need to get bigger. When I say that Bosh should improve his conditioning I mean he should get stronger much like what MJ has been able to accomplish. He does not need to balloon up to 260. If he adds at least 15 pounds of muscle he should be fine. I am pretty confident that Bosh will improve on that department becuz if he doesn't management will be knocking on his door. If Bosh gets "bigger" as most posters suggest he might lose one of his biggest advantages...quickness...not to mention his ability to get off the floor quick. 

Bosh is a legit 6'10 and some people even list him as 6'11. He is not lower than 6'9. Jumping off the feet is a GREAT question as it is something I have never really noted. Nevertheless he jumps HIGH and QUICK...as many posters have pointed out Keon Clark like. So regardless if it is off two feet or one...any fan or team would be happy with that.

As for toiletscrubber...Bosh like you said is definitely more refine than Moiso and Miles. Miles is quicker however and he was a stud in HS but never improved in the pros as many people projected. As for Griffin...Griffin is actually IMO a better player than Bosh coming into the NBA. Bosh however is more athletic and has more range but Griffin a better player at his position offensively and defensively. 

What separates Bosh is just how quick he can leave his feet. That is why I have always invision him as a terrific rebounder much of how I saw KG back in 95. Their incredible quick jump often offsets the fact that other players are stronger than them becuz they can jump so high and so quick that they reach position and grab or tip balls faster than those slower stronger guys. If we match Bosh up with an exciting passing PG we will see fireworks...that is why I hope we get Felton next year...pray, pray...it would be the second coming of McDyess and Kidd...which was better IMO than KMart and Kidd.

I just hope that if GG picks Bosh, fans will be patient...this is the main problem. I really cannot see him really contributing until mid into his 2nd season. I also hope that the Toronto media does not rip into him much as they did to TMac cuz we all know how scutinizing the Toronto media is. Bosh is a great talent that will take time to grow. I haven't seen scrimmages or practices so I cannot tell you guys how this man's work ethic is but he certainly has the ability and potential to be something more than good. The problem is that has been said about a lot of players by people like me and scouts...truth is that only he can decide how good he wants to be and how good he wants to become. Bosh, Kaman, and Ford all have upside...GG better do his homework. A trade involving this pick is also a HUGE possibility. Well I hope that answers some questions.


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

Thanks Doctor for the answers. 

Looks like the Raptors are facing a dilemna right now? Right Bosh, and wait for couple season. Or go for Kaman or Ford, even a trade and imporve instantly. 

If we imporve instantly, then we would be able to win more games, but we might miss out on the potential of Bosh becoming a super star.

If we chose to be patient, that means another losing season likely, the fans are already booing toward the end of last season, how long would they be able to stand another losing season before they start to focus on hockey again?

I know we have great fans, but you know some of the fans would stop going to Raptors game if their team got whip every game.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

*Raptors.com check out Bosh*

CHRIS BOSH 
Position: Forward
Height: 6-10
Weight: 215 lbs. 
College: Georgia Tech
Declared after: Freshman Year
Birthdate: March 24, 1984
Birthplace: Dallas, Texas 

HIS GAME 
Pros: A 6-10 lefty who can hit a high percentage of NCAA threes, but can also punish down low. Has polished post moves for a 19-year old with only a single year of college experience. Is a good passer and has solid ball-handling skills for a big man. Is criticized for his size, but the tall, slender frame does have its benefits, as he is able to block shots and get to rebounds that seem out of range with his impressive quickness. 

Cons: Will need to bulk up to bang down low with bigger NBA bodies. Needs to improve his mental toughness but that should be expected from a 19-year old. Could also improve his catching skills. Has to improve his defensive awareness and positioning to make his shot blocking skills a bigger asset to his overall game. 

ACCOLADES 
Was the Atlantic Coast Conference Rookie of the Year. 
Named to the All-ACC second team and to the ACC All-Defensive 
Team. Averaged 15.6 PPG, 9 RPG, 2.2 BPG, 56% FG, 47.8% 3FG, 73% FT in his freshman year. 
Named ACC Rookie of the Year by the Atlantic Coast Sports Media 
Named ACC Rookie of the Week four times 
Had seven games of 20 or more points on the season (Georgia Tech was 6-1 in those games) 
Declared his intention to enter the NBA draft on May 9, 2003. 

PLAYING CAREER AT GEORGIA TECH 
Scored 26 points with 14 rebounds in his collegiate debut against UAPB 
Led the ACC in field goal percentage (56.0), becoming only the second freshman to lead the conference in that category (Antawn Jamison of North Carolina in 1996), and the first Georgia Tech player to do so since John Salley in 1985 
Led the ACC in blocked shots (2.16 per game) and was second in rebounding (9.0 per game) 
Ranked eighth in scoring (15.6), third in offensive boards (3.06) and 14th in free throw percentage (73.0) 






Chris Bosh is speculated to be a player most teams would covet after the big three. (NBAE/Getty Images) 
SEASON HIGHS 
Points: 26, UAPB, 11/23/02 
Field Goals: 9, Four times 
Field Goal Attempts: 16, Twice 
Field Goal Pct: .889, Elon (8-9), 1/22/03 
3-Pt Field Goals: 3, Cornell (3-3), 1/08/03 3-Pt 
Field Goal Att. : 4, Florida State (1-4), 2/15/03 
3-Point FG Pct. : 1.000, Cornell (3-3), 1/8/03 
Free Throws: 12, UAPB (12-15), 11/23/02 
Free Throw Attempts: 15, UAPB (12-15), 11/23/02 
Free Throw Pct. : 1.000, Florida State (9-9), 1/14/03 
Rebounds: 14, UAPB, 11/23/02 
Assists: 4, Twice 
Blocked Shots: 5, Twice 
Steals: 4, NC State, 2/12/03 

AT LINCOLN HIGH SCHOOL 

Bosh had an outstanding career at Lincoln High in Dallas and was named High School Player of the Year in his senior season by Basketball America in 2001-02. 
Also named First-team all-America by McDonald's, Parade magazine, Basketball America and SLAM magazine. 
Named a second-team all-American by USA Today and First-team all-state as a senior. 
Annointed "Mr. Basketball" and the Gatorade Player of the Year in Texas 
Led Lincoln to a 40-0 record and the Texas State Championship as a senior. 
Had 21 points, 11 rebounds and seven blocked shots in the championship game. 
Lincoln was named USA Today High School National Champions in his senior season 

PERSONAL 
Full name is Christopher Wesson Bosh 
Born March 24, 1984 in Dallas 
Is the eldest of two sons of Noel and Freida Bosh 
Had a cousin and an aunt attend Georgia Tech before him 
After he completes his basketball career, Bosh would like to use his computer graphic skills design posters, CD covers and Internet sites. 
Loves playing Playstation2’s NBA Street and the Madden football games 

http://www.nba.com/raptors/news/Oh_My_Bosh_030528.html


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

*Re: Raptors.com check out Bosh*



> Loves playing Playstation2’s NBA Street and the Madden football games


at least him and Vince are gonna get along.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

one thing about bosh i keep forgetting is his length. i can't wait to see how long his arms are- i'm going to estimate (hope) that his armspan 7'2- 7'3; his length is supposed to be comparable to garnett's after all. also, i'm confident his nba height will be 6'11.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

*More pictures*


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

*nice work!*

i've struggled finding photos. do you know when these are from?

looks like he has a decent frame; his shoulders are wide enough.

whoa...i just looked again and holy crap his arms are long and his hands are huge! take a look at that first photo- his forearm just keeps going!


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

but MAN is he ever skinny!:sigh:


----------



## traptor03 (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Doctor*



> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> do you think he can put on significant weight? do you think he'll always be a slender player (like KG and camby).
> 
> all of the skinny guys you've mentioned have had decent rookie seasons (griffin not as much but showed promise)...i just hope bosh can get off to a good start.
> ...


I think hes gonna put of a bit of weight but for the most part be fairly skinny... I have a good feeling bout bosh though.. Ive seen him play and he looks promising..

anyone else seen him play?


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: nice work!*



> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> i've struggled finding photos. do you know when these are from?
> 
> looks like he has a decent frame; his shoulders are wide enough.
> ...


If you are scared of how skinny Bosh is YOU SHOULD NOT LOOK AT EBI!!!:grinning: 

Ebi is bones compared to Bosh AND Warrick.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: nice work!*



> Originally posted by <b>Bball_Doctor</b>!
> 
> 
> If you are scared of how skinny Bosh is YOU SHOULD NOT LOOK AT EBI!!!:grinning:
> ...


just imagine these kids matched up against sofoklis


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Yeah, Sofoklis is BUILT. 6'9, 275. He'll demolish them head-to-head.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

skywalker, just go to google.com, images then type in whatever you want pictures of.
but that guy in grade 9 guys.. derrick i think Carracter?
this guys is in GRADE 9 is 6-9, 287 POUNDS!
thats bigger than sofoklis ladies and gentleman good lord that kid is a beast!


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> skywalker, just go to google.com, images then type in whatever you want pictures of.
> but that guy in grade 9 guys.. derrick i think Carracter?
> this guys is in GRADE 9 is 6-9, 287 POUNDS!
> thats bigger than sofoklis ladies and gentleman good lord that kid is a beast!


but how is his body fat? shorty looks like all muscle.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

*some pictures*

























doesn't look that fat , but if he does have fat , thats probli just baby fat anyways----


Derrick Caracter C 6-9/286 Scotch Plains, NJ (Scotch Plains-Fanwood)



Derrick Caracter burst onto the national scene with an impressive showing at the 2002 Nike All-American Camp. He was the first 8th grader ever invited (along with Demond Carter). Played first year of high school ball at St. Patrick's. Averaged 10.8 points 7.3 rebounds before transferring in the middle of the playoffs to Scotch Plains-Fanwood. Rumor has it academics were an issue. Standing 6-9 and weighing 286 Derrick is very athletic for his size. He has a nice jump shot and can rebound very well. Has great poise for such a young kid. Expected to be the "Next" big thing, the comparisons to LeBron and other greats have already started to roll in. Derrick plays summer ball with Riverside Church and is definitely a player to watch in the future.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

those pictures were taken in eigth grade.


----------

